# Squeaking brakes



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi folks:

Why is my Bosch disk pads squeaking even tho it is not worn (5moths old) and i am doing regular smooth hiway driving.
??
I changed them - to Bosch again and the squeaks stop - i'm puzzeled - ??

I used to use Sneider but that was not good in that the the squeaking started in a very shorter period.

Any reccs. on this brand called Wagner ??


(Stock, regular Nissan B13 (1990/91)

6/


----------

